# Vst pads vocals



## Trancer (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello,

Is there a vst dedicated to vocal pads, here is a simpler example with a video 😊

From 2 '20 "there is a vocal pad, maybe not the right term, but, this is what I'm looking for as a vocal pad sound.

Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 6, 2021)

You could try








LABS LABS Choir


<p>In June 2017, we sampled the exceptional Eric Whitacre Singers at Air Studios, London, to create our first ever choir library, curated and conducted by Eric Whitacre. LABS Choir features ever-changing choral samples, created by combining three evolutions from this epic vocal encyclopaedia —...



labs.spitfireaudio.com




or
https://www.dskmusic.com/dsk-choirz/ (only 32bit)


----------



## Trancer (Jun 6, 2021)

Thank you for your answer.

Unfortunately 32 bit, I prefer a 64 bit vst rather than 32.

There are Mosaic voices, opinions on this vst?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jun 6, 2021)

At least the labs choir is 64bit and both plugins I mentioned are free, so you have nothing to loose.
The choir pad sounds in your example sounds rather simple but very nice. I don't have Mosaic Voices but I think it's focus is on much more complex sounds. Simeon has a video about it


----------



## Trancer (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback.

It is true that the example of the video is classic, really effective corn and it takes the trip.

I am under Live 11 and unless I am mistaken, it only supports 64-bit vsts and plugins.


----------



## lastmessiah (Jun 6, 2021)

Any sampling synthesizer can do this. Just layer a vocal sample with a pad sound and tweak to your liking.


----------



## Trancer (Jun 12, 2021)

I ended up finding the vst I needed, having a great discount on the Komplet 13 Ultimate.

This is Pharlight.

I have other vst which are excellent in this Komplet including Mysteria.

The Mosaic Voices vst was my first choice, because it is also really excellent.

After reflection and the offer from Native Instruments, I took the Komplet 13 Ultimate.


----------

